#ubuntu-pk 2011-01-07
<Sevas> hi
#ubuntu-pk 2011-01-08
<farhanshahid2009> hello
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-02
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Tue, 03 Jan 2017 00:15:52 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 3. dzień roku: „Nie uważałeś, jak robisz, więc rób jak uważasz (Ludwik Puget, na pytanie syna, co robić z niechcianą ciążą)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 3. dzień roku: ?Nie uważałeś, jak robisz, więc rób jak uważasz (Ludwik Puget, na pytanie syna, co robić z niechcianą ciążą)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 3. day of the year: ?Do not believe as you do, so do as you see fit (Louis Puget, the son's question of what to do with an unwanted pregnancy)?
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-03
 * lubmil ma dziś urodziny
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en lubmil ma dziś urodziny
<ChanSeba> lubmil her birthday today
<chatter> hey guys
<chatter> allah is doing
<chatter> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-04
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Thu, 05 Jan 2017 00:16:39 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 5. dzień roku: „Zważmy zysk i stratę, zakładając, że Bóg istnieje. Jeśli wygrasz, zyskujesz wszystko; jeśli przegrasz nie tracisz nic. (Pascal)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 5. dzień roku: ?Zważmy zysk i stratę, zakładając, że Bóg istnieje. Jeśli wygrasz, zyskujesz wszystko; jeśli przegrasz nie tracisz nic. (Pascal)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 5. day of the year: ?Zważmy profit and loss, assuming that God exists. If you win, you will receive everything; if you lose you lose nothing. (Pascal)?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en bzdura
<ChanSeba> nonsense
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-05
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-07
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 7. dzień roku: „Cenzura jest to reklama na koszt państwa. (Fedrico Fellini)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 7. dzień roku: ?Cenzura jest to reklama na koszt państwa. (Fedrico Fellini)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 7. day of the year: ?Censorship is advertising at the expense of the state. (Fedrico Fellini)?
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 08 Jan 2017 00:03:48 CET
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> .tr :EN :en, and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-08
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Mon, 09 Jan 2017 00:01:20 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 9. dzień roku: „Ludzie, którzy widzą jakąś różnicę pomiędzy duszą a ciałem, nie mają tak naprawdę ani ciała, ani duszy. (Oscar Wilde)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 9. dzień roku: ?Ludzie, którzy widzą jakąś różnicę pomiędzy duszą a ciałem, nie mają tak naprawdę ani ciała, ani duszy. (Oscar Wilde)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 9. day of the year: ?People who see any difference between soul and body, have actually no body, no soul. (Oscar Wilde)?
